# Want to borrow : shig gyuto (au)



## Geo87

I feel it would be unaustralian of me to have not at least tried a shig  
I know there are stacks of shigs down under can anyone spare one for a week?


----------



## pkjames

I'd sent u mine mate


----------



## Geo87

Looks like rami beat you to it James  

Two offers under an hour of posting. 
I love this community! 

Thanks KKF


----------



## schanop

LOL, two offers for kitaeji guytos. Or was James offer a kasumi one.

If you are keen on a yo, after a wa trial, ping me. They are kinda different beasts.


----------



## Geo87

Actually neither was specified. I like surprises  
Thanks for the offer I'll keep that in mind .


----------

